# THIS IS ME!



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

well im Eric im 24 and im from the greater chicagoland area. i love my p's and want some more







give me a holler if you are out my way


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry...blackhawk fans are unacceptable around here...









lol.

PS.

thanks for that piece of sh*t defenceman Steve McCarthy...lol.

i stay away from posting pics. some of the sickos around here are gonna be using your face as a liquid absorbing dart board...they're like untrained monkeys...some of 'em.


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

by that do you mean they fling poo?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Any Beer drinking hockey fan is ok in my books









GO LEAFS GO!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

:welcome:​


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

you look ready to use that shocker


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Blackhawks


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

pamonster said:


> you look ready to use that shocker


haha i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Thats gotta be a frat basement. Keep up the drink and the finger in the stink. Thats a pretty darn good poem if you ask me!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Crap a Notre Dame fan... (OSU fan here)

Welcome to the site man.

Waiting for the photoshop of the picture.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


See Pink...All you had to do was post a simple pic like this...instead of dragging out a 15 page thread about 1 pic that you finally showed that we couldn't see anythin but a boob shot.









Btw...I don't think anyone hates you...You just bring the drama on yourself...for the reason I just stated.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome Brother, i'm in naperville but got to school at siu carbondale. When you get a chance show some pics of your tank.


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks for the welcome guys and girls, ill post tank pics as soon as i find the cord that charges my camera. As for those who think i look ready to use the shocker come talk to me...maybe i am! lol BTW pink, nice bewbies


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Draven said:


> thanks for the welcome guys and girls, ill post tank pics as soon as i find the cord that charges my camera. As for those who think i look ready to use the shocker come talk to me...maybe i am! lol BTW pink, nice bewbies


Thank you







!!!!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


Damn cut the pink out


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.
[/quote]

no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice...


Why is this starting to sound like fingernails on a chalkboard? Sreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Landon said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


Damn cut the pink out








[/quote]

U dont like it SOOORRRYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

hey hey hey!! this is my thread not pink's (dont think i hate you too pink) but lets get back to the point here LOL. who is from the greater chicagoland area?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> thanks for the welcome guys and girls, ill post tank pics as soon as i find the cord that charges my camera. As for those who think i look ready to use the shocker come talk to me...maybe i am! *lol BTW pink, nice bewbies*


lmao


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Draven said:


> hey hey hey!! this is my thread not pink's (dont think i hate you too pink) but lets get back to the point here LOL. who is from the greater chicagoland area?


I was born in Wheaton, still have all my family in Chicago. Cousins are from Naperville.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.
[/quote]

no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice... 
[/quote]

well ya know living in Italy does provide me some sea,
I don't like fshing tho, I'd rather see them alive
I don't even eat fish


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.
[/quote]

no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice... 
[/quote]

so what were you fishing for, anything specific?? catch anything??

And welcome Draven!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.
[/quote]

no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice... 
[/quote]

well ya know living in Italy does provide me some sea,
I don't like fshing tho, I'd rather see them alive
I don't even eat fish
[/quote]

When u go fishing u don't have to keep the fish, if u don't want to, u can release them, like i do and most of the people do, its just an sport, not just go to kill fishes, some fishes u can't even eat them specially if u catch an old one!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

perfect example of a fish that is awesome to catch but horrible to eat, jst throw them back


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

~SUNshine~ said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.
[/quote]

no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice... 
[/quote]

so what were you fishing for, anything specific?? catch anything??

And welcome Draven!!!
[/quote]
Last sunday i went for trial to Lagunal Niguel i just caught 2, but it was fun, some times i go for catfish to the lake is close to my house, and sometimes we go to the catalina's for Tuna, i just like to go fishing nothing specific, my friend knows everything about that sport, i am learning from him a lot, so if u wanna go someday feel free to pm and for sure we can go, if u like!!!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.
[/quote]

no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice... 
[/quote]

well ya know living in Italy does provide me some sea,
I don't like fshing tho, I'd rather see them alive
I don't even eat fish
[/quote]








I went fishing for the first time last year and that will be my last time.

I don't know why fishing is so popular. I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

welcome draven.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

JD_MAN said:


> Hello WELCOME, I am PinKragon, one tip don't say ur fav color people will hate for that!!!
> hope people don't hate you as they hate me as a new member!!!


we won't hate him he has fish.
[/quote]

no he is a guy thats why YOU wont hate him, but anyway i dont wanna ruin this thread as u did with mine!!! oh and i do have a fish tank i got my new one for mi piranhas, and i like to go fishing in fact i went fishing last sunday it was so fun!!!! WB do u go fishing or u just have fishes @ home, because go fishing is so excited!!!!, i dont know if u live close to the coast, but southern Cali is so nice, and d weather is always nice... 
[/quote]

well ya know living in Italy does provide me some sea,
I don't like fshing tho, I'd rather see them alive
I don't even eat fish
[/quote]








I went fishing for the first time last year and that will be my last time.

I don't know why fishing is so popular. I have better things to do with my time.
[/quote]

The art is lost on some....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> I went fishing for the first time last year and that will be my last time.
> 
> I don't know why fishing is so popular. I have better things to do with my time.


good thats one less douch to ruin it for those of us that do enjoy the sport and try to conserv our resources and keep our fishing areas clean so we can continue to enjoy the sport... there are too many people that go out make a lot of noise leave trash around dont repect the fish they catch, ive seen people throw fish back off bridges or throw them like a football to release or just leave them on the shore to die for no reason.. then other people that arent knowledgeable about fishing see this behavior and asume its common with fishermen and screw the rest of us by restricting access to beachs, lakes and rivers.. its bad enough that water front property is so developed and restrcits so much access to fish..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

hurting fish fo fun? not my style...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> hurting fish fo fun? not my style...


yeah but you also like guys..

not my style..

what ever makes you happy though..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> hurting fish fo fun? not my style...


yeah but you also like guys..

not my style..

what ever makes you happy though..
[/quote]








im agree whatever makes u happy


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> hurting fish fo fun? not my style...


wasnt it a big debate whether or not fish have the capacity to feel pain... i think the verdict was no cant remember


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

What happened to p fury??


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> hurting fish fo fun? not my style...


wasnt it a big debate whether or not fish have the capacity to feel pain... i think the verdict was no cant remember
[/quote]
Yeah...I was always under the impression that fish couldn't feel pain...so hurting them...would be basically impossible.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

JD_MAN said:


> What happened to p fury??


Like BRogers said a while back, sometimes it's more like P-Fairy around here.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I heard that most of fish that get hurted easily get killed from other fish after awhile


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I heard that most of fish that get hurted easily get killed from other fish after awhile


of course they are animals and all animals except humans live under the law of nature, survival of teh fitest..

unfortunately due to our intelligence and ability to cure disease. weakness and disease is natures way of keeping the gene pool from being poluted and keep populations in some kind of control.. i belive our worst enemy is being to smart for our own good.. also religon teachs us to fight the natural animal instincs of survival of the fitest.. because religon has been established for sooo long it more of a general lesson then a religous lesson.. but thats just my own sick view of life and i have issues...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Paint Skiiiiiiiiiiills!!!

View attachment 90075


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> Paint Skiiiiiiiiiiills!!!
> 
> View attachment 90075


man thats not skills post the origonal of the car and ill show you paint skill


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> man thats not skills post the origonal of the car and ill show you paint skill










I know..But I thought it was alright for a couples minutes

Anyways, Your on bro!

Here she is!!

View attachment 90076


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

come on guys...what self respecting hockey fan would drive a purple convertible? gotta be a black (or at least midnight blue) 1972 corvette convertible with a 427 dropped in :nod:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

heres a quickie i just slapped together

personally i think the shocker fits the scene well


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> heres a quickie i just slapped together
> 
> personally i think the shocker fits the scene well

































OK you win!!!
Thats great


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

awe our members are getting to gether ... looks like he likes pink too !!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nismo is funny :laugh:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> heres a quickie i just slapped together
> 
> personally i think the shocker fits the scene well


I actually like it in fact i saved it!!!!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

you know as much as i want to complain about being photoshopped....i dont mind that one at all


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

boo yah..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> boo yah..










that is paint skill..you were right

Nicely done Nismo


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Draven said:


> you know as much as i want to complain about being photoshopped....i dont mind that one at all


glad you like it and you to pinkragon.. just tryin to give everyone a good laugh


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Draven said:


> you know as much as i want to complain about being photoshopped....i dont mind that one at all


It wasn't meant to make fun of you or anything like that!
like Nismo said...were just giving people a laugh :nod:


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Draven said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol










Hey what were u doing in my room??? How did u get in??







LOL


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Draven said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol


You should try demonstrating the Stunner







, the shocka is great , but the stunner is alot of fun


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol


You should try demonstrating the Stunner







, the shocka is great , but the stunner is alot of fun :laugh:
[/quote]

update me, what's a stunner?


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol










Hey what were u doing in my room??? How did u get in??







LOL
[/quote]

pink i didnt hear any complaints there


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol


You should try demonstrating the Stunner







, the shocka is great , but the stunner is alot of fun :laugh:
[/quote]

update me, what's a stunner?
[/quote]
You really want to know love?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol


You should try demonstrating the Stunner







, the shocka is great , but the stunner is alot of fun :laugh:
[/quote]

update me, what's a stunner?
[/quote]
You really want to know love?:laugh:
[/quote]

right, I better not to know it..
i'll find it by myself


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

JD_MAN said:


> I went fishing for the first time last year and that will be my last time.
> *
> I don't know why fishing is so popular. I have better things to do with my time.*


SPoken like a TRUE rookie.
Fishing and drinking are awesome. Relaxful.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol


You should try demonstrating the Stunner







, the shocka is great , but the stunner is alot of fun :laugh:
[/quote]

update me, what's a stunner?
[/quote]
You really want to know love?:laugh:
[/quote]

right, I better not to know it..
i'll find it by myself
[/quote]
Pm Sent


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

psssh stunner? how bout the rear admiral


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> no offense taken...after all what can i do. its all about fun in the lounge. i just hope pink doenst mind the shocker lol


You should try demonstrating the Stunner







, the shocka is great , but the stunner is alot of fun :laugh:
[/quote]

update me, what's a stunner?
[/quote]
You really want to know love?:laugh:
[/quote]

right, I better not to know it..
i'll find it by myself
[/quote]

if you did know what it was it wouldnt have the same Stunning effect that gives it the name..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> boo yah..


You should have put pink leaning against the car...that would have been funniest sh*t too.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> psssh stunner? how bout the rear admiral


Glass bottom boat ? or a Hot Karl?


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

if shes cool with it ill try all of the above (not sure if i could post the pics tho)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eiffel tower or 747, those are more of a team sport though


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Draven said:


> if shes cool with it ill try all of the above (not sure if i could post the pics tho)


NO I liked the first one, but if thats why you guys wanted me to po st pix, then i won't post anymore


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

whatcha think pink? i think it would be funny for two noobs to make all the veterans drool


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Draven said:


> whatcha think pink? i think it would be funny for two noobs to make all the veterans drool


i think she wants me not u


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> if shes cool with it ill try all of the above (not sure if i could post the pics tho)


NO I liked the first one, but if thats why you guys wanted me to po st pix, then i won't post anymore
[/quote]

LOL actually the thought of using your pics for paintchop contect never crossed my mind but now that you metion it..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> if shes cool with it ill try all of the above (not sure if i could post the pics tho)


NO I liked the first one, but if thats why you guys wanted me to po st pix, then i won't post anymore
[/quote]

LOL actually the thought of using your pics for paintchop contect never crossed my mind but now that you metion it..
[/quote]

OMG dude....









You are the photshop KING!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

mmmm that looks like fun


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> if shes cool with it ill try all of the above (not sure if i could post the pics tho)


NO I liked the first one, but if thats why you guys wanted me to po st pix, then i won't post anymore
[/quote]

LOL actually the thought of using your pics for paintchop contect never crossed my mind but now that you metion it..
[/quote]

Nismo, I bow down to your paint skills.


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

damn that one is pretty good


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nismo lol rofl lmao roflmao!!! keep it up! u are the photoshop master!
(hope i didnt inadvertently call u a dork)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dam nismo nice job LOL


----------

